# SPANISH ATTACK ! ! !



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

WELL ME AND JASON WERE BACK AT IT AGAIN CATCHING SPANISH THEY WERE NOT AS THICK TODAY AND THE BAIT WAS BALLING UP AND I THINK THEY MIGHT BE GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT BUT IM NOT SURE, BUT WE GOT SOME NICE ONES TODAY, SAW SOME MONSTER BLACK SNAPPER TODAY BUT COULD NOT GET THEM TO HIT DUE TO THE MILLIONS :banghead OF SMALL PINFISH EATING LIVE LY'S, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT. WELL BE OUT THERE TODAY (WEDNESDAY) TRYING TO GET THOSE SNAPPER, SO GOOD LUCK I WILL BE TRYING TO POST PICS, SO HEAR GOES. CPT. BRANDON PRATT

<img src=







><br><img src=







>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

nice catch!!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are big ones!:clap


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

nice mess of fish...where were you?


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

There wasnt one of those spanish over 15 inches dont let him fool you with the pics......LOl but nice fish anyways Brandon


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

:bangheadYOU ALL WILL HAVE TO FORGIVE MILLERICIOUS, HE DONT KNOW HOW TO READ LAW STICK LOL


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice catch!


----------

